# Roamer Popular reborn



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all,

Just thought you might like to see the latest addition to the collection - it's a late 50's Roamer Popular 17 jewel, and I'm quite chuffed with it.

It was one of the NOS batch that I found (I kept 10 back and sold the rest), and had a sprightly £11, 5s, 0d price sticker still attached on the rear. Gold plated, and with some very minor marks on the dial where the hands had sat at 4 o clock for 60 odd years, apart from that it's immaculate. I've had it serviced - it was pristine but dry inside - and had a high quality black leather strap fitted. It's fitted with a 3572 movement (which puts it as late 50s) and runs as sweet as a nut...

Next up is the Lanco Flying Saucer... just waiting for that to return. I'll post them as they reappear from servicing... Anyway *sigh* here it is...


----------



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry - meant to type MST 372 movement! Well, it is past 3pm... time for a snooze maybe!

Chris


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Automedon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought you might like to see the latest addition to the collection - it's a late 50's Roamer Popular 17 jewel, and I'm quite chuffed with it.
> 
> It was one of the NOS batch that I found (I kept 10 back and sold the rest), and had a sprightly £11, 5s, 0d price sticker still attached on the rear. Gold plated, and with some very minor marks on the dial where the hands had sat at 4 o clock for 60 odd years, apart from that it's immaculate. I've had it serviced - it was pristine but dry inside - and had a high quality black leather strap fitted. It's fitted with a 3572 movement (which puts it as late 50s) and runs as sweet as a nut...


 I'm a big fan of Roamer watches, and think they are hugely underrated in the collectors market. That is a beauty, I could be tempted to offer you £11.12s.6d. :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I'm a big fan of Roamer watches, and think they are hugely underrated in the collectors market. That is a beauty, I could be tempted to offer you £11.12s.6d. :laugh:


 Cheapskate, I'll offer £11.15s :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Cheapskate, I'll offer £11.15s :laugh:


 Are you going to sell your Trabant to raise the deposit. :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Are you going to sell your Trabant to raise the deposit. :laugh:


 Erm, let me think?......No, the Trabi' stays! :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Erm, let me think?......No, the Trabi' stays! :laugh:


 I've no room to talk. I owned one of these.










and regardless of what anyone tells you, they have no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I've no room to talk. I owned one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> and regardless of what anyone tells you, they have no redeeming qualities.


 Looking at the registration @WRENCH me thinks you bought it off @Nigelp, perhaps he will buy it back? :laugh:

Alan


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Looking at the registration @WRENCH me thinks you bought it off @Nigelp, perhaps he will buy it back? :laugh:
> 
> Alan


 good plate :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I've no room to talk. I owned one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> and regardless of what anyone tells you, they have no redeeming qualities.


 Probably worth a fortune now! I remember Car Magazine running a back page in the 80's on odd ball stuff and these little Bonds were described as 'looking like a bizarre form of river craft from which one might shoot ducks'. I also remember one driving around Nelson Lancashire in the early 1980's along with a burgundy Citroen DS 21id with a Rolls Royce grill expertly let into the bonnet!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Probably worth a fortune now! I remember Car Magazine running a back page in the 80's on odd ball stuff and these little Bonds were described as 'looking like a bizarre form of river craft from which one might shoot ducks'. I also remember one driving around Nelson Lancashire in the early 1980's along with a burgundy Citroen DS 21id with a Rolls Royce grill expertly let into the bonnet!


 I can sense the love you have for it :laugh: bet you wish Wrench hadn't bought it...hey!

Bet @BondandBigM had one as well? artytime:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> I can sense the love you have for it :laugh: bet you wish Wrench hadn't bought it...hey!
> 
> Bet @BondandBigM had one as well? artytime:


 No doubt! Its got his name all over it! :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice, I once had a lovely Roamer Mustang, which in the early days of my watch expertism-ism, I thought was named after the film Bullitt










Then its second hand fell off and I tried to put it back, I thought to be on the safe side I'd use the butt of a pencil to apply enough pressure to stop it coming off again, which jammed the all movement up. And burnt the coil out, it was a leccy one :huh:

I also had a go at reluming the hands using Air Fix camouflage paint from the kit of a Spitfire.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Roamer Mustangs, some of my favourites


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My favorite was one like this, which I managed to damage beyond repair.


----------



## RayLever (Mar 22, 2016)

Its very Amazing Watches looks very pretty.


----------



## ramrod (Nov 4, 2016)

i have an old roamer that is showing quite a bit of wear. but i love it. they make a great looking watch.

that is a beautiful popular. and very well kept for being 60 years old. it's had an easy life.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> My favorite was one like this, which I managed to damage beyond repair.


 Like me I knackered my Roamer up with the airfix paint and pencil


----------



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

It's keeping perfect time as well. I'm guessing that not having had any wear at all, it's to all intents and purposes a brand new watch. Since that first post it's lost approximately two minutes, which isn't bad at all.

Once the Lanco Flying Saucer comes back (see first post) I'll probably put the Lanco Rotor in as I really love the way that looks as well. But since having this Roamer on I just can't stop looking at it - there's just something about it that pulls you in, and I can assure you the pics don't do it justice!

Chris


----------



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

ramrod said:


> i have an old roamer that is showing quite a bit of wear. but i love it. they make a great looking watch.
> 
> that is a beautiful popular. and very well kept for being 60 years old. it's had an easy life.


 It was literally brand new - it came from a box of old shop stock that had been stored since (at an estimate by the watches) the late 1950s / early 1960s. Hence apart from being bone dry inside, it had never been touched or used. A quick wipe to get rid of the dust on the case when I first pulled it out of the box and my eyes came out on stalks, I'm not normally a fan of gold (plated) watches as a rule, but this is the exception I think. The only downside is that the lume has (understandably) faded over time. It's not browned or dropped out, but certainly there's no glow in the dark. It's a moot point, but in this case - and with the others from the same batch - I'd rather keep them totally original rather than muck about with them or have them replaced, if that makes sense.

Chris


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Like me I knackered my Roamer up with the airfix paint and pencil


 We're you sniffing the paint with the pencil stuck up your nostril? :swoon:

I think a new post is required. The most bizarre way to knacker a watch. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> We're you sniffing the paint with the pencil stuck up your nostril? :swoon:
> 
> I think a new post is required. The most bizarre way to knacker a watch. :laughing2dw:


 I'll explain. It was in the early days and I was only about 38 and I decided the lume on the hands would look good if I aged it using camouflage war paint intended for a model spitfire. The trouble was I couldn't stop the watch - it was electronic and pulling the crown didn't stop the seconds hand. Right. So I had to try and relume the hour and minute hand avoiding hitting the seconds hand as it came round. Unfortunately I did hit said seconds hand with the brush - causing it to dislodge and fall off! Now remember the motor thingy is running constantly - can't stop it. So I have a brain - wave! Drop previously referenced seconds hand - onto pivot and then secure it in place with the butt of a pencil! I decided that in order to ensure it wouldn't fall off again - that I would apply the same sort of pressure that you apply when say pressing the off button on an old telly. The hand stuck fast and stayed still! So putting two and two together - as the motor thingy had previously been running all the time! I came up with the diagnosis that too much pressure - via the butt of the pencil on the centre pivot thingy had knackered it.


----------

